# Inhalt Teichfilter OK ?



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2007)

Hallo, zusammen!

Ich habe nun, nachdem sich unser Teichwasser einfach nicht mit Klarheit schmücken will, einen Aussenfilter gekauft (Pontec Pondoclear 4500).Da wir nur ca. 1000 Liter in dem kleinen Teich haben, denke ich das reicht. Nun ist der Teichfilter aufgebaut und läuft seit zwei Tagen ununterbrochen. Am Wasser hat sich bis jetzt aber noch nichts geändert. Ist das normal oder wie lange dauert es, bis man klares Wasser bekommt? Des weiteren habe ich beim Zusammenbau des Filters (Lavastein/Grobe Filtermatte/feine Filtermatte/Bio Flächenelemente) bemerkt, dass in der Beschreibung (siehe Bild) die Lavasteine die gleiche Höhe wie die Filtermatten haben. Bei dem Filter war jedoch nur eine kleine Menge Steine und lediglich 25% der Höhe der Filtermatten sind im Filter bedeckt. Das gleiche bei den Bio Flächenelementen. Weiß jemand, ob das so sein muss oder ist zu wenig? Denn dann werde ich den Filter reklamieren, da ja sozusagen die Hälfte fehlt...

Danke schon mal

Viele Grüße!
Tanja


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Tanja,
leider sind die Technikexperten in diesem Forum schon ausgezogen. Ich hab da leider wenig Ahnung von den Details in den Druckfiltern. Ich baue und plane nur mit Pflanzenfilter oder mit ganz einfachen Fässern 100 bis 200l je nach Teichgröße in denen ich bioballs reinhänge und das Teichwasser durchpumpe das funktioniert auch sehr gut. Vor allem der Filter kann nicht verstopfen und der Mulm kann leicht aus dem Faß abgesaugt werden. nach ca 1 bis 2 Wochen ist das Wasser wieder klar wenn alles andere drumherum in Ordnung ist. Kannst aber gerne in dem Nachfolgerforum Hobby- Gartenteich vorbeischauen und dir zu deinem Filter spezielle Infos bei den Technikexperten holen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2007)

nichts destotrotz kann ich ja mal kurz anmerken daß es 2 Wochen dauert bis sich die ersten Bakterien in einem Filter ansammeln und ihre Arbeit verrichten. Auch wenn in einem Druckfilter die mechanische Filterwirkung vorrangig ist, unterschätzen darf man auch hier die biologische Wirkung nicht!

und die wichtigste Eigenschaft eines Teichbesitzers ist die Geduld!
;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Haushecht (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Inhalt Teichfilter OK ?*



Teichforum.info schrieb:


> Hallo Tanja,
> leider sind die Technikexperten in diesem Forum schon ausgezogen. Ich hab da leider wenig Ahnung von den Details in den Druckfiltern. Ich baue und plane nur mit Pflanzenfilter oder mit ganz einfachen Fässern 100 bis 200l je nach Teichgröße in denen ich bioballs reinhänge und das Teichwasser durchpumpe das funktioniert auch sehr gut. Vor allem der Filter kann nicht verstopfen und der Mulm kann leicht aus dem Faß abgesaugt werden. nach ca 1 bis 2 Wochen ist das Wasser wieder klar wenn alles andere drumherum in Ordnung ist. Kannst aber gerne in dem Nachfolgerforum Hobby- Gartenteich vorbeischauen und dir zu deinem Filter spezielle Infos bei den Technikexperten holen



Würde gern mal beschreibung von den fässern bekommen,
Habe einen teich mit 75m3 wasser.Freue mich über jeden tipp .
gruss


----------



## Christine (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Inhalt Teichfilter OK ?*

Hallo Haushecht,

herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns. Da hast Du Dir ja einen alten, recht mageren Thread ausgesucht, um darauf aufzubauen.

Wenn Du Dich mal hier in der Technikabteilung umschaust, wirst Du sehen, dass in vielen Fällen handelsübliche Regentonnen Verwendung finden.


----------



## Haushecht (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Inhalt Teichfilter OK ?*

Brauche hilfe bei Filterbau .Habe 75m3 Wasser und einen Oasefilter der ganz schlecht arbeitet.
Würde gern was mit Fässern bauen da man schon soviel Geld ausgegeben hat.
Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Gruss Jens


----------



## Olli.P (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Inhalt Teichfilter OK ?*

Hallo Jens 

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Wie wär's wenn du deinen Teich hier mal mit ein paar Bildern vorstellst. 

Und dann machst hier nochmal 'nen neuen Thread für deinen Eigenbaufilter auf.


----------

